# FV-1 Development Board build docs



## mmcgee (May 21, 2019)

Are the build docs (specifically the parts list) available for the FV1 dev board?


----------



## Robert (May 21, 2019)

Here's the parts list in raw form.    I'm working through build docs now.


----------



## mmcgee (May 21, 2019)

Robert said:


> Here's the parts list in raw form.    I'm working through build docs now.



Thanks!


----------



## phi1 (May 28, 2019)

Second the request for the build docs.  I just got my board and am planning a couple mods, so I would like to see the schematic.


----------



## Robert (May 28, 2019)

Here's the schematic.   The hold up on the full build docs right now is placement of the USB port on the drill template.


----------

